
Deploying Rails Applications book by Ezra is finished and available - pius
http://brainspl.at/articles/2008/02/21/at-long-last-my-deploying-rails-applications-book-is-done
======
Xichekolas
Amusing that this finally comes out... now that Ezra has developed Merb. Not
that I am complaining... It's nice to have a book from someone that obviously
knows what they are talking about.

------
nanijoe
Really disappointed that he chose to focus on deploying on nginx instead of
Apache which most people are probably going to be using

~~~
ezmobius
Actually the book covers both apache and nginx equally so you should be
straight. Although I must recommend that if you have a choice then you go with
Nginx. Nginx is much more scalable and ues much fewer resources then apache
does. The _only_ reason to use apache with a Rails deployment is if you have
other legacy sites to support that run on apache. If you are just deploying a
Rails/Merb app then Nginx is far superior in every way.

~~~
pius
Hey Ezra, what are your thoughts on Litespeed? I never hear anyone talking
about it, but I've found it extremely easy to deploy Rails apps on it (though
I've never done so with a high traffic site). Do you cover Litespeed in the
book, at least as a comparison to others?

~~~
ezmobius
I like lightspeed but the free version is crippled and only usable for
smallish sites. The real version costs a lot of money but is pretty nice. But
it not being open source makes me personally cringe ;)

Lightspeed is nice for smaller sites because the processes can go away when
there is no traffic. But I'm not a fan of it much and it's not covered in the
book.

~~~
pius
Thanks for the heads up. Looking forward to grabbing the book. :)

